# azonic/o'neal fury helmet



## DirtBiter (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has this helmet and what they thought of it. Pro's, con's, ventilation, comfort, durability, goggle clearance etc...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

its cheap, comfortable, durable, breaths well, and my oakleys fit in it fine


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Djponee said:


> its cheap, comfortable, durable, breaths well, and my oakleys fit in it fine


What he said.

and it paid for itself x100000 the first time I went down and slammed my face into the ground. great helmet.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

yep it is good helmet, can run a little small.

In fact I've got an older one right here in the office. Just took a look at it and tried it on. A little tight of a fit. Covers ears well w/o space between padding and ears.

The liner is semi removable for washing. The cheek pads are held in place by plastic snaps and the rest of the padded liner is in two parts. One part stuck to the EPS liner, not removable, the other is removable but not the best design.

The vents are all mesh covered. The visor movement range is a bit limited, but it gets out of your way. Fairly breathable helmet but not fantastic.

For goggle fit I would assume that larger goggles would fit fine because the Blue B-1 goggles are fairly large and they are sold by Azonic as well.

The D-ring has a grab tab and the profile is normal for a plastic shell helmet.

Weights in at 1140 grams or there abouts.

All in all when I used to wear mine I enjoyed it very much. Price wise it pretty much offers a good value for your hard earned cash.


----------



## DirtBiter (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. It seems to me that this is an underrated helmet. I never heard anything about it until I saw it in an MBAction mag from a few months ago. I'm gonna have to order the helmet and the goggles without trying either on so I hope they fit and work together ok.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

DirtBiter said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys. It seems to me that this is an underrated helmet. I never heard anything about it until I saw it in an MBAction mag from a few months ago. I'm gonna have to order the helmet and the goggles without trying either on so I hope they fit and work together ok.


you should be fine for the goggles, for the helmet though, if you are says, inbetween sizes, like you are on the cusp between a L and an XL, get the XL and if from there you need to sure up the fit a bit - hunt down some extra padding. like the extra padding that comes in xc helmet boxes - and then fit to your pref.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

great helmet, protected me from brain damage according to the doctor and the helmet only has a few scratches on the side (wrecked in dirt no rocks)


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> yep it is good helmet, can run a little small.
> 
> In fact I've got an older one right here in the office. Just took a look at it and tried it on. A little tight of a fit. Covers ears well w/o space between padding and ears.
> 
> ...


Heheh, is that from part of the helmet shoot out that you're going to be doing? I'm really looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I had one.

1. a lot hotter then my new Bell
2. a lot heavier then my new Bell
3. not as good looking as my new Bell

I vote spend the extra money and buy a Bell Drop


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it is a good low price helmet....I really like the 700 series way better that azonic/oneal makes


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> Heheh, is that from part of the helmet shoot out that you're going to be doing? I'm really looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


sort of a quick one a the office. i've got the fury for round two, the first 6 should be up later this week. More detail, more images, but a lot of info. Oh, and the smack test.....

http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147

i had a head ache for two days, but what else am i supposed to do on a monday night?


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

i have had two of them. is definitely doesn't breath well, the ventilation holes are covered with thick fabric that lines the whole inside of the helmet, i cut the fabric where the vents were and it helped a little. umm it's pretty comfortable, fits my head well. a few weeks ago i fell pretty hard on the back of my head wearing it and got a minor concussion, after inspecting the helmet for like dents and compression in the foam, i think the helmet could have done a little better job protecting my head. i would spend the little extra money and get a giro remedy, they breath really really good (best air flow i have used) and are very comfortable. i would say the giros are worth the extra money.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

ich_dh said:


> i have had two of them. is definitely doesn't breath well, the ventilation holes are covered with thick fabric that lines the whole inside of the helmet, i cut the fabric where the vents were and it helped a little. umm it's pretty comfortable, fits my head well. a few weeks ago i fell pretty hard on the back of my head wearing it and got a minor concussion, after inspecting the helmet for like dents and compression in the foam, i think the helmet could have done a little better job protecting my head. i would spend the little extra money and get a giro remedy, they breath really really good (best air flow i have used) and are very comfortable. i would say the giros are worth the extra money.


Question about why you think the Remedy would protect your head better than the Furry.

Do you mean this because the back of the helmet expose different amounts of the back of the neck/head, or because you think the Remedy is harder, stronger, and/or maybe complies to different/better safety ratings. Which, it doesn't. Both have a CPSC safety standards, and the Fury also has CE 1078. Unfortunately if you read the CPSC standard for helmets it does talk much about the part of the head below about center with your ears. So, could you be more specific in what you mean, because I am very curious.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

atomicAdam said:


> sort of a quick one a the office. i've got the fury for round two, the first 6 should be up later this week. More detail, more images, but a lot of info. Oh, and the smack test.....
> 
> http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147
> 
> i had a head ache for two days, but what else am i supposed to do on a monday night?


hahahahahahahhaa... Adam!!!! THAT VID CRACKED ME UP!!!!

Now, how drunk were you? lols


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> Question about why you think the Remedy would protect your head better than the Furry.
> 
> Do you mean this because the back of the helmet expose different amounts of the back of the neck/head, or because you think the Remedy is harder, stronger, and/or maybe complies to different/better safety ratings. Which, it doesn't. Both have a CPSC safety standards, and the Fury also has CE 1078. Unfortunately if you read the CPSC standard for helmets it does talk much about the part of the head below about center with your ears. So, could you be more specific in what you mean, because I am very curious.


i didnt mean to say that i thought the remedy would protect better, i dont know about all the safty rating and stuff. it was just from like looking and feeling the inside of the fury after crashing in it. the foam in there is like really hard and didnt compress at all (thats what its supposed to do to protect your head right?). i just like the fit and air flow of the remedy alot more, dont know anything about the safty.


----------



## clasicrock256 (Mar 25, 2009)

*All the Bang for your Buck*

This helmet does run small, but if you do any research before hand you can take this into account. I think this helmet vents fine, but I live in the northeast. Its good protection. I have personally "tested" this helmet several time while bombing the trails. Bottom line its a nice helmet for the money and it looks good looking to boot.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> sort of a quick one a the office. i've got the fury for round two, the first 6 should be up later this week. More detail, more images, but a lot of info. Oh, and the smack test.....
> 
> i had a head ache for two days, but what else am i supposed to do on a monday night?


*

time to buy a new helmet....you damaged it*


----------

